# Hamilton Gender Confusion



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

There are several stores that contradict each other on the gender of some Hamilton watches.

For instance, the Rail Road is listed at a Gents watch on the Hamilton website and several store sites, but others list it as a "ladies" watch. Diameter 38mm









The Viewmatic 34mm (Model H32325151) is listed as a Men's watch on Jomashop and several other American stores, but as a ladies' watch in Japan.










I am inclined to think that the Rail Road is a men's watch and the Viewmatic as a women's style. It uses an ETA 2671 which is typically found only in women's automatics.


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

I fail to understand why this matters. You can label a watch whatever you want, but as long as you like it who cares? I think probably only one watch I own would be classified as a "woman's" watch.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

banks504 said:


> I fail to understand why this matters. You can label a watch whatever you want, but as long as you like it who cares? I think probably only one watch I own would be classified as a "woman's" watch.


Agree 100%. In different markets a watch might be marketed differently because it will sell better that way. If you like it, buy it.


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

banks504 said:


> I fail to understand why this matters. You can label a watch whatever you want, but as long as you like it who cares? I think probably only one watch I own would be classified as a "woman's" watch.





Bradjhomes said:


> Agree 100%. In different markets a watch might be marketed differently because it will sell better that way. If you like it, buy it.


Personally, it matters if I purchase it as a gift. So, I guess there isn't any general consensus then and it would depend on the person receiving it. Makes it more difficult for the purchaser though.


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Just go by size. A lot of woman are wearing mens watches nowadays, bigger


----------



## Rich-L (Nov 16, 2013)

38mm is pretty large, I think you would have to know the woman you were buying it for and if they would be comfortable wearing such a large watch... I do see many women wearing larger watches, and I llok at my wife and I know that she can never read the time from her watch, and wears it more as a piece of jewelry at this point. I have several watches all over 41, which is not much bigger than a 38, and I have 7.5/7.75 wrist (which I always thought was small!!!). Not sure how old you are, but once ya hit age 40 or so, a larger watchface is nice as the eyes go...


----------



## Vivian886 (Dec 6, 2008)

Why does it even matter what "gender" the watch is listed as? If it fits your wrist, then it fits your wrist, male or female. 

Now on to race. Is the Viewmatic Asian, and the Railroad Black? *eyeroll*


----------



## Loomis7 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think It really matters. I have a small wrist (6", 15.24CM) and I just bought a woman's Bering 10725-742 ceramic watch that is 25mm in diameter. It fits me perfect. If it fits and you like it wear it. If your giving it as a gift just know the person your giving it to and how they intend to wear it. I've seen women wear that watch a lot, more than men.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if these Hamilton railroad watches have screw in crowns?


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone?

Has anyone had their hands on one of these watches?


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Since you're posted your question in an old thread, about a different question, regarding a nominally "gent's" watch, in the ladies watch forum, I'm not surprised you're not getting a lot of responses. Trying reposting in the public forum.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes the Hamilton American Classic Timeless Classic Railroad Auto 38mm DOES have a screw down crown.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

pjviitas said:


> Yes the Hamilton American Classic Timeless Classic Railroad Auto 38mm DOES have a screw down crown.


Ok I can confirm that this is wrong. The Hamilton American Classic Timeless Classic Railroad Auto 38mm DOES NOT have a screw down crown.


----------

